# Get Your Optics In Time for Father's Day



## gr8fuldoug (Jan 14, 2017)

*Get Your Optics In Time for Father's Day*

As a long time supporting vendor here on the forum we just wanted to remind you to call us, 516-217-1000, to discuss what you're looking for and to get special sale pricing every day. Just mention the forum, or forums you're on and we will always do our best to hook you up. 

With this being said, *we are starting our Father's Day Sale a bit early this year.* Shipping times have been unpredictable so we are starting it at Midnight tomorrow and running it through Father's Day to make sure you have time to receive what you're looking for in time. Today and tomorrow you, of course, can call us, 516-217-1000, and get that special pricing early. 

Just a reminder, in case you've forgotten, that you're the reason we come in every day and why this November we will be celebrating 65 years in business. Thanks for always supporting us. 

Please take a look at * Our May Newsletter

Check out our new Just Arrived Section, New Daily Flash Sale as well as our Latest Flyer *

We appreciate all the orders and support. Please stay well and safe.

*If there is anything you're looking for please give us a call at 516-217-1000. It is always our pleasure to speak with you.* Always give a call to discuss options and what would be best for your needs

Have a great day & please follow us on Instagram at gr8fuldoug1 

Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that we can assist you with please let us know.

Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000


----------

